# Miracle



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I saw Miracles tonight, and I was very impressed. Yes, I am American, so the event itself had some meaning to me...but at the same time I thought the camera angles and players movements were very realistic. Kurt Russell did an outstanding job IMO as Herb Brooks. The whole film brought back memories of watching it the first time back in 1980. The film wasn't overly chincy (which could've easily happened since Disney was producing it)...or did it shy away from the struggles the team faced on and off the ice. The whole film came off as rather authentic, moving, and exciting. Personally I would think any hockey fan (American or not) would appreciate the dedication of the film to the game of hockey. 

What did you think?


----------

